# Erie County Morels?



## sibur (Apr 28, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone is finding morels in Erie county. I am originally from SE Ohio and lots of morels there. I haven't had any luck here. Just wondering if this area just doesn't have morels.


----------



## sibur (Apr 28, 2013)

Are there any mushroom hunters in Erie County Pa. I have searched unsuccessfullyrics for several years and have yet to find one up here. Could it be wrong soil? I'm not asking anyone to tell me their favorite spot. I would just like to know if I'm wasting my time. So if anyone has been successful finding morels in Erie County Pa, please let me know.


----------



## shortcal (May 19, 2016)

I know they exist. I havent hunted in erie however I randomly found 2 growing next to my apartment building this last week while walking my dog. They were both growing next to these odd red bushes.


----------



## sibur (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for your reply.I have talked to someone that found a dozen this season. $o I will keep looking.


----------

